# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  changing the lighting system

## lost

This is the hood on my tank and in it ,it has a  18W fluorescent tube not the best in the world by any means.question is this how easy/difficult would it be to change it and for what?

----------


## lost

Ok no joy in that case any one no if these are any good any one used them? http://www.stm-shop.co.uk/acatalog/W..._Lighting.html

----------


## Timo

Not seen them working. The "Solaris 18 Watt Unit + 50 / 50 Marine Bulb" is the one you would need maybe 2-3 of them would work.

I would make a custom lid with a mix of LED's. Say 200 blue and 50 white and have a look to see if it needed any more or not. You would need to be handy with a soldering iron a able to do some wood working.

----------


## lost

Thanks mate have you got a link to these so i no how much they cost i would much sooner keep my lid and rig something up where the light is now i must admit i do not like the idea of having no lid at all

----------


## Timo

I have tried a few diff LED makes these are by far my faves

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100x-10mm-Blue-5000-mcd-LED-Bulb-Light-Free-Resistors_W0QQitemZ370067656086QQcmdZViewItem?hash  =item370067656086&_trkparms=72%3A12|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1318

With a viewing angle for 40 Degree they give a really good flood.

Take a week to turn up, which i think is quite fast.

If you want a closed top you would need t water-proof all the electrics from the back of the because of the condensation build up from the saltwater would knacker them.

Personalty i would go for a floating unit 120mm above the water level suspended by wires or hinged side legs.

Having the top of the tank open helps the water in different ways.

----------

